# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  New! เครื่องมือวัดเสา RigExpert AA-55 zoom ANTENNA Analyzer 0.1-55 MHz 15,500.-

## tenmetershop

New! เครื่องมือวัดเสา RigExpert AA-55 zoom ANTENNA Analyzer 0.1-55 MHz 15,500.- 

ทาง บริษัทเท็นมิเตอร์คอมมิวนิเคชั่น จำกัด เป็นตัวแทนจำหน่ายโดยตรงจากทาง RigExpert
สามารถติดต่อสอบถาม ข้อมูลสินค้าเพิ่มเติมได้ที่
Mobile : 081-5580422 K.มนตรี
Shop : 02-6239696, 02-6237799 (9.00น. - 18.00น.)
Email : mon(แอท)tenmetershop.com
Website : www.tenmetershop.com

การรับประกันสินค้า 

- พร้อมรับประกันเสียเปลี่ยนใหม่ใน 7 วัน 
- สินค้ารับประกัน 1 ปี
- สามารถนำมาเครมได้เมื่อสินค้ามีปัญหาจากตัวสินค้าเอง

เงื่อนไขการรับประกัน ! 

1. ต้องไม่มีสภาพผิดปกติทางรูปทรง ได้แก่ แตก ,หัก, บิ่น, งอ, ยุบ, เบี้ยว, ร้าว, ทะลุ, บางส่วนที่หายไป
2. ห้ามแกะสติกเกอร์รับประกัน ของทางร้าน หรือมีรอยฉีกขาด หลุด หาย หรือถูกแก้ไข
3. ไม่รับประกันสินค้าที่ถูกใช้อย่างผิดวิธี ผิดประเภท หรือเกิดอุบัติเหตุกับตัวสินค้า 
4. สินค้าต้องไม่เสียหายเนื่องจากปัจจัยภายนอก เช่น ไฟตก ไฟเกิน ฟ้าผ่า เป็นต้น
5. สินค้าที่เสียจะต้องไม่มีการแกะหรือเปิดตัวสินค้าออกซ่อมเอง

RigExpert AA-55 ZOOM ANTENNA Analyzer วัดเสาวิทยุตั้งแต่ความถี่  0.1-55 MHz 
-เป็นเครื่องยอดนิยมในยุโรปและอเมริกา
-แสดงเป็นกราฟได้ หรือ ค่า SWR เป็นตัวเลขก็ได้
-เป็นเครื่องวิเคราะห์สายอากาศที่ทรงประสิทธิภาพมาก 
-เช็คสายนำสัญญานได้ว่าช๊อตจุดไหนได้
-วัดอินพีแดนซ์ของสายนำสัญญานได้ เช่น สายที่เราซื้อมาแล้วมาวัดว่าได้ 50 โอมห์ รึเปล่า
-การแสดงผลเแบบกราฟฟิกที่ช่วยให้มองเห็นความเปลี่ยนแปลงของค่า SWR (Standing Wave Radio) และค่าของอิมพีแดนซ์ได้อย่างชัดเจน 
-มีฟังก์ชั่นพิเศษให้เลือกใช้อีกมากเช่นการเก็บค่าลงในความจำในเครื่อง แล้วเชื่อมต่อเข้ากับคอมพิวเตอร์เพื่อดาวน์โหลดข้อมูลออกมาวิเคราะห์ในภายหลังได้ 
-และอื่นอีกมากขึ้นอยู่ว่าจะประยุกต์ใช้งาน
-มีคู่มือการใช้งาน

----------

